
Show HN: Laguna – Aggregated Job Listings as an API Feed - PodCurator
http://withlaguna.com/
======
PodCurator
Hello HN!

I was working on a project that required me to scrape/integrate with several
different job boards and freelance gig sites. After a couple of additional
conversations, I realized this was something that a lot of places have to do
(ex. personal projects, bootcamps, labor marketplaces, job boards, staffing
agencies) and so spun it out as its own service with the first few customers
and wanted to share with HN in case you were interested in this as well. Right
now we're integrated with several sites (ex. Craigslist, Indeed, Upwork, etc.)
and are adding more integrations every day :)

Would love to get you set up if interested!

------
todsacerdoti
I'd love to integrate Laguna into
[https://Pipedream.com](https://Pipedream.com). Can I get a developer account?

